# RCI Weeks - No Inventory!



## OHTodd (Jan 12, 2008)

We have been RCI members for about 10 years. We have been blessed with a good trader and we are still in the weeks program. I have noticed a lot less inventory to choose from very broad searches this year. I follow the recommended system and deposit early to start a search. We have had great success in the past and we have been happy with selection. In the past I will perform broad system searches such as a Florida in Florida and usually come up with 60 to 70 choices. Now when I preform the same search I get 20 to 30 choices.

RCI tells me the trading power of my resort is the same. That leaves me to believe there are less and less units to choose from every year. Has anyone noticed this? What are my alternatives? We own a St Lucia Windjammer Landing week. Is there other trading companies or sites we can use?

Thank You for any answers or suggestions.

Todd


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Its a deposit issue*

While there are many theories why I think the most likely is the extreme fragmentation of deposits that exists today. Whereas 5 years ago I might have 2 or 3 options where to deposit a week that same (FL) resort can be used:

 - as an RCI Weeks deposit
 - as an II weeks deposit
 - as a SFX weeks deposit
 - as a REDWEEK weeks deposit
 - to save space as a DAE, TPI, or many other weeks deposit
 - as a Diamond Club points deposit
 - as an RCI PFD 
 - rented far more easily than 5 years ago due to more awareness of rental options and sites
 - heck, I bought to use and, heavens!, the last three years we HAVE used it thus it's not deposited to any of the above.  

So even if you discount RCI raiding the pool for their own rentals, which also seems to be in play, there are plenty of reasons RCI inventory may not be anything close to what it used to be. 

In general the idea of week for week as an exchange method seems to be on the wane.  The various mini-systems and points systems have the exchange market now but none come close to the size/choice that RCI Weeks in its heyday was able to offer.  The price for better flexibility and choice I guess.


----------



## BarCol (Jan 12, 2008)

I think many on this board, including me, have noticed a decline in the number of available weeks for exchange. The idea that it's because there are more players in the exchange game now is interesting, but I still think that it's because RCI has decided that renting weeks to the general public through their many outlets, is far more lucrative than just exchanging and they don't really care about their members (especially their weeks members)  - I think it's called _diversification_ - at least in polite company..and something far worse in my mind.

For your Windjammer Landing I think maybe you might want to contact SFX  for depositing. They only take top drawer resorts and it's likely, I think, that your resort might qualify. Their exchange process is a little more cumbersome IMO, but they seem to have some interesting resorts.

Failing that, depending on where you want to go TPI or DAE.

Just my $.02 worth..


----------



## "Roger" (Jan 13, 2008)

Add to John's list, 

- Resorts in Points
- People trading within their expanding mini-systems where they not only have priority, but save on RCI exchange fees.

Also throw in the fact that people used to be pretty ignorant as to what they could trade for.  Thus, they accepted much less than what their unit could trade for.  Now you have online trading where people see things that they would never have dreamed of asking for and then taking it. (That has probably had a huge impact, but people rather not say that this has caused a problem because they like to do it themselves - so it gets a pass as far as causing any reduction in good inventory.)


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 13, 2008)

The theory of more deposit choices causing this problem would have played out by this happening very gradually, instead of rather suddenly like it did.  Also, it happened to coincide with RCI's massive rental to the public program.
There is a class action lawsuit pending over RCI's rentals of spacebank deposits.

You might want to look at some of the independent exchange companies that have a request first system, where you do not have to make a deposit until they can confirm an exchange for you.  I have used Dial-an-Exchange and they have gotten me good exchanges like Puerto Rico and Cayman Islands in the Caribbean, summer French Riviera, summer UK canalboat, summer Malta, and summer Croatia coast in Europe, and summer Myrtle Beach, summer So Cal coast, summer Smugglers Notch, and summer Outer Banks in the US.  They are at www.daelive.com

Other independent exchange companies include:
www.htse.net
www.sfx-resorts.com
www.tradingplaces.com
www.platinuminterchange.com
www.interchange-timeshare.com.au


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 13, 2008)

I transferred my CL week from RCI (weeks) to II for the same reason - lack of weeks deposits to choose from. So far (knock on wood) it has worked for the first year deposit. I do still have one RCI trade trip to take in early June. After that, my membership will lapse after more than five years.

Next year, I will make a "search first" deposit with II as I would just like to keep my options open.


----------



## "Roger" (Jan 13, 2008)

Carolinian said:


> The theory of more deposit choices causing this problem would have played out by this happening very gradually, instead of rather suddenly like it did. Also, it happened to coincide with RCI's massive rental to the public program....


Puzzling.  You see the "sudden collapse" "coinciding" with RCI's massive rental program, but you've been complaining about this for years now and the OP is complaining about how little he sees this year.  How do they coincide?

Actually I think that people have been saying year after year that they notice less this year than last so maybe there is something to the erosion through other options theories.


----------



## OHTodd (Jan 13, 2008)

Roger - I agree with most of the above including you. When I have a search on with RCI I will check the site almost daily for added availability. I have noticed a gradual decline in choices over the years. The difference from now to a little over a year ago is very noticeable. It does seem something has recently put a bigger dent in the system.

I appreciate all of the info and suggestions. I will be putting them to use. My RCI membership will lapse in less than a year and I doubt I will renew.

Thank You,

Todd


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 13, 2008)

The place I check most, Europe, has seen the big collapse over the last year.

Of course, RCI's rental programs have been going several years and have kicked into more of a high gear in the last year or so.

It amazes me that the ''RCI can do no wrong'' crowd can come up with so many lame excuses to cover for them.

RCI employees Bootleg and Anon told us from the inside that RCI is renting out prime exchange deposits, and it is reducing availibility.  Somehow, with their access to RCI computers, I would think that they would be in a much better position to know what is going on than the group of RCI cheerleaders on these boards do.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Once upon a time there was a wonderful kingdom called weeks trades*

When reality ruins a good fairy tale based on secret rumors of unseen documents it can spoil ones best planned theory of conspiracy.  Not to say RCI isn't renting time that, on the surface at least, appears to be desirable to exchange. They are and they have been for at least the last 5-7 years. Nothing new and not likely to lead to the collapse of inventory we've seen develop - slowly - over that same period.  

Read the posts here. How many are dropping out of RCI weeks? How many are switching to other companies or renting? How many are changing to mini-systems or other points based choices?  Far TOO many not to be a big part of the change.  Remember RCI Points came about because they saw a change coming and reacted to it.  The market for a week for week ownership used for exchange is shrinking while all the various options are showing a high level of growth.  

Yet the fairy tale that rentals - along with the Points which, if true, must be a much bigger factor that the fairy tale calls for - are the real culprit continues to be floated.  That, and the ever so dead in the water class action suit that at best will result in a total shutdown of RCI Weeks as they take on the new model of 100% points for trade, are the only factors the RCI attackers hang their shrinking hat on.  As those detractors are also the loudest voices for owners to move away from RCI it should be no surprise that RCI weeks inventory is shrinking more everyday.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jan 13, 2008)

*Exchange Policies discourage Depositing for Exchange*

Another reason why the weeks inventory is shrinking is because of all the exchange restrictions implemented by RCI and / or the resorts discouraging exchanging. The restrictions I'm referring to are 1 in 4 rules, exempting exchanges for those who own in the area and manditory all-inclusives. For example last week I was going to deposit a Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach week. But, after looking at all the restrictions on exchanges to the area we wanted to exchange into, we just decided to keep our week and spend a week in Cabo. I used the money we saved on the exchange fee to upgrade our airfare to first class.


----------



## "Roger" (Jan 13, 2008)

Carolinian said:


> ...Of course, RCI's rental programs have been going several years and have kicked into more of a high gear in the last year or so...


This is interesting.  Points/rentals caused a giant collapse in trades six years ago.  Now, we find out that it has just kicked into high gear this year and has caused a giant collapse this year.  Where did you find out that it kicked into high gear this year? What happened to the collapse years ago?  Was it not that big after all?

Has internet trading, mini-systems, the ease with which people can now rent their own timeshares, etc. had NO impact on inventory?  That would be truly amazing.


----------



## Happytravels (Jan 13, 2008)

*exchanges*

I have had great trades until now!!!  I have read for some time now about the lack of exchanges and availability.  I have one tiger trader and I can't see diddle with it.  I have searched for several days and don't see anything that I would like.... I am so disappointed right now especially cause I have six weeks in the bank with them and my membership doesn't expire for another 10 years    I do beleive they will not be getting many deposits from me.  

Oh one more thing........The one place I did want to go well there are 29  week in the rental pool!!!!!!!!!!

I did buy where I wanted to go most of the time....


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 13, 2008)

Happytravels said:


> I have had great trades until now!!! ......
> Oh one more thing....
> ....The one place I did want to go well there are 29  week in the rental pool!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I did buy where I wanted to go most of the time....



I had good trades also for the first few years before the points program began.

One of my biggest gripes was the fact that wherever I wanted to go,
there were plenty of rental weeks available, but no trades available.

I called and complained loudly to no avail.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm not big RCI cheerleader of, for that matter, an I.I. cheerleader but, I believe John's assessment is probably closer to the truth. 

When we started back in 1998 we had essentially one choice and that was I.I. Our resort did not have dual affiliation. 

Now, 9 years later we have learned about all the independant exchange companies (SFX was there 9 years ago but, we did not know about it), RCI introduced their points program which split their ownership into two divisions and there seem to be a lot more internal exchange mini-systems out there that people are using instead. 

With changes that we have made over the last few years I can see our participation with I.I. trailing off over the next two years. In the past I've deposited between 4 and 6 units with I.I. for exchange. In 2008 I only see myself depositing 1 unit.......maybe. That's a big drop off in activitiy for us. If everyone were to do that over a period of just a couple of years opportunities for exchange would dry up quickly.

Why the big drop off for us? We've used the internal options available to us. Normally, I'd have deposited up to 3 studio units and 2 one bedroom units with I.I. or, 1 studio unit and 2 two bedroom units depending on my exchange needs. Those units won't be deposited this year. About all I see depositing for 2008 is a 1 bedroom unit with a 2009 reservation date and maybe a 2009 studio unit with a May reservation date. That's a pretty decent drop off from years past. When you get right down to it I really don't need the studio unit deposited for exchange. I might choose to either rent out that unit or use it for personal usage to take family along on vacation with us. 

Sure I don't like RCI renting deposited weeks out and I do believe they are doing that. I still believe it's a part of the problem but, I can also see that there are other factors involved in drying up what was once a very nice exchange pool. Timesharing has changed drastically over the last 9 years with many new options on how to use or exchange units being offered. The exhange pool has been diluted with options that make developers and/or exchange companies money from avenues they didn't have in the past. 

IMO, it's become even more important to own where you want to go or, belong to a mini-system which has strong internal exchange options for it's members. As more developers move towards the mini-exchange system and more people choose to use their weeks for services rather than vacation exchanges, the old week for week exchange system may look even worse in years to come.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 14, 2008)

california-bighorn said:


> ...... I used the money we saved on the exchange fee to upgrade our airfare to first class.



Either exchange fee's have gotten way out of hand or you got one heck of a deal on first class tickets. Even at the gate I've never been able to upgrade two seats from coach to first class for the price of an RCI exchange fee.


----------



## regatta333 (Jan 14, 2008)

I own Wyndham points and two floating summer weeks at Newport, RI.  In years past, I've deposited 6-8 weeks per year to RCI.  I, too, believe RCI has been rented exchange deposits.  Having worked for 20+ years in a large corporation, I have my own theory as to why the exchange availability keeps deteriorating every year.  Every year, there is pressure to improve upon last year's revenue and profit.  While they may have started off only renting the most desirable deposits, each year, they are casting a wider net and putting even more weeks into the rental pool in order to show year-to-year growth.
Members respond by either not depositing their weeks, or giving up on exchanging and redeeming their weeks for airline/Disney tickets, etc.

It seems like this has now even impacted that availability of exchanges at the 45-day window.  It seems as though the better exchanges are now only becoming available at the 10-15 day window, when there is no longer any real chance of renting.

I have responded in several ways:

1.  I rent my summer floating weeks, because I know that I will not get a comparable exchange through RCI.  If I know I will have excess points at the end of the year, I also use my ARP priority at one of my points resorts to reserve 1-2 summer beach weeks and rent those as well;

2.  Since Wyndham has taken away my ability to deposit weeks at the specific points resorts where I own during the ARP period (meaning I can no longer search online), I am now making 1-2 smaller generic deposits per year.
If I don't get a hit with an ongoing search in the 18-24 month before check-in timeframe, I know I am pretty much relegated until waiting until the last minute before getting an exchange.  I notice that the trading power of these generic deposits has also decreased dramatically.  I believe that Wynham is waiting longer to make the deposits to RCI (right before the 60-day mark when they would become available to VIP members at a discount), when in the past more deposits were made one-year out.  This has pretty much killed the trading power, so there is really no point in depositing anything larger than a studio;

3.  I have started using my points to stay in areas where Wyndham has resorts, and using DAE and SFX for areas where they don't.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 14, 2008)

"Roger" said:


> This is interesting.  Points/rentals caused a giant collapse in trades six years ago.  Now, we find out that it has just kicked into high gear this year and has caused a giant collapse this year.  Where did you find out that it kicked into high gear this year? What happened to the collapse years ago?  Was it not that big after all?
> 
> Has internet trading, mini-systems, the ease with which people can now rent their own timeshares, etc. had NO impact on inventory?  That would be truly amazing.



Direct trades?  There is absolutely nothing to indicate any sinficant numbers at all there!  A trade is a trade whether it is on the RCI internet site or online, and takes out the same amount of inventory either way.  Ease of renting timeshare?  On the OBX, the local storefront rental agency does about the same volume as it did ten or fifteen years ago, and that is substantially more than all of the internet rental sites from individual owners combined for similar inventory.  The real numbers of websites that offer individual rentals simply are small potatoes compared to the rental market.  Now if you are talking the RCI rental machine, that is a different story.  Mini-systems?  Look at the numbers in the RCI directory.  They are really a very samll piece of the overall pie.  The impact of all of these things is minimal at best.


----------



## Jan (Jan 14, 2008)

I can't figure out why suddenly - within the 2-3 week period- there are NO exchanges into Hawaii.  There use to be plenty of last minute stuff, espically into Kauai.  I have seen nothing so far this year.
                    Jan


----------



## theo (Jan 14, 2008)

*Some facts, some pure speculation....*



Jan said:


> I can't figure out why suddenly - within the 2-3 week period- there are NO exchanges into Hawaii.  There use to be plenty of last minute stuff, espically into Kauai.  I have seen nothing so far this year.
> Jan



RCI's acquisition of controlling interest in both SnapTravel and LeisureLink has taken place within the past few months (since September, 2007, to be precise). That much is fact, events openly trumpeted in both instances by RCI itself. Both of those entities exist primarily to offer direct rentals. 

Moving now from indisputable fact into pure speculation, is it not possible that the "cream of the crop" deposits are now never seeing the light of member exchange day, but are instead being shunted aside for direct rental through the aforementioned entities? I don't know and I don't claim to know ----- but I can (and I do) at least wonder......


----------



## california-bighorn (Jan 14, 2008)

Doug
After posting I was kinda waiting for someone to comment on this. I did get a good deal. It only cost $50 more for the two of us to upgrade to 1st class. So I saved close to $200 by not paying RCI's international exchange fee and only paid $50 for the upgraded seat assignments. We rarely travel !st class, but with a price like that I couldn't turn it down. 
But, my point is still there were so many restrictions to making the exchange where we wanted to go, I just gave up and decided to stay at our resort and not put up with the hassle.


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Jan 16, 2008)

I want to chime in and add that I, too, have noticed a precipitous decline in available exchanges through RCI. I find it discouraging enough that I'm going to get rid of two of the three weeks that I own (and just keep one that I can use to search weeks from time to time). I plan to mostly make exchanges in the less-than-45-day window, and make as much use as possible of the points that I lease.

I notice that there's a lot more inventory available to rent at RCI (Last Call, etc.) than shows up for exchange in weeks or points. WAY more. It makes more sense to pay a couple of hundred dollars to get a week somewhere in a one or two bedroom unit, than to own multiple weeks or lots of points and try to exchange that way.

I notice that I can't pull anything like the many exchanges I used to get in, say, the Orlando area in low season (e.g., just after Christmas). The pickings are very slim.

Count me in to join in any class action lawsuit. Something has changed that makes timeshare ownership less worthwhile and RCI should be held accountable!


----------

